# striping painted wood



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

i have to strip and repaint two rocking chairs ,can anyone suggest a good product for stripping the paint off.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I have used Jasco Paint Remover. You need a great deal of space that is well ventilated. Put the gel on with a paint brush and wait for it to bubble up. Use a light abrasive to get down to bare wood after removing all of the paint. 
This method is several years old and may be quite outdated. -Derek


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I recommend *Circa 1850 Heavy Body Paint and Varnish Remover*. 

http://www.swingpaints.com/1806.htm

It is sold in most hardware type stores. Same method as Derek said above.

~Julie~


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here in Australia I use a Citrus based remover, it looks like the solvent based type and works as well but has a pleasant citrus smell


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Nothing works as well as a stripper made with MC (get the one that weighs the most) This stuff needs to be used out doors and follow all safety rules. It is the best ,and the nastiest, I have ever used.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI wil141

The fire place works the best,, I must have 10 or 12 hanging in the garage from the rafters and 2 or 3 on the front porch ...not to say anything about the real old one in the house... 

Just joking on the fire place,, they all have diff. types of coating on them, it just comes down to alot of work....I have done one or two with a small auto type sand blaster and that did work well in the tight spots...but sand paper works the best for me...and my small pointed power sander...

==============



wil141 said:


> i have to strip and repaint two rocking chairs ,can anyone suggest a good product for stripping the paint off.


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks for all the suggestion's


----------

